# Bit tape - Has anyone used it?



## wizoz (7 July 2008)

As Boo seems to have the type of mouth that tears very easily, someone recommended bit tape to me, does anyone else use it or know of anyone that uses it?

Thankies


----------



## Sneedy (7 July 2008)

I tried a 'latex' type bandage on my bit when my chap was cutting his mouth....it didn't make a huge amount of difference.  Lucinda Green recommended it when I went to one of her clinics, she wrapped the centre joint of the bit with it.
I had to remove after a week or so as I had no brakes (not sure why they failed tho)....then tried the grackle which has been more of a success (as you already know!!!!)
ETS: Its worth a go


----------



## wizoz (7 July 2008)

Ok, thanks for that. I definately don't need less brakes


----------



## tigers_eye (7 July 2008)

I cut a vetwrap lengthways (so only half the width) and wrapped it round and round the sides of an eggbutt (make sure the rings are bent how they'd be in the horse's mouth!), then rubbed vaseline into it. Her mouth didn't tear with that, but I'm not sure it's ideal. The only way I could ride her really was in a nathe dutch gag and I had to completely let go inbetween fences, otherwise by half way round her mouth was totally dead. I did school, show-jump and gallop her in a hackamore too, but was never brave enough to go xc in it.


----------



## wizoz (7 July 2008)

Mmm, interesting. It's worth giving it a go, even just once!


----------



## kerilli (7 July 2008)

wizoz, a friend has just suggested chamois leather to me, wrapped round bit and sewn (so they can't work it loose and swallow it, i guess!), has worked for her in the past on real pullers. plus will get nice and wet and soft and feel nice.


----------



## karenpi (7 July 2008)

Try a latex bandage, you can get them from equestrian catalogues.  Look for Sealtex Latex bandage.  A friend used it on her TB who was always cutting his mouth and it helped a lot.


----------



## wizoz (7 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Try a latex bandage, you can get them from equestrian catalogues.  Look for Sealtex Latex bandage.  A friend used it on her TB who was always cutting his mouth and it helped a lot. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, that's what i've got, just not used it yet. Thanks anyway 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Kerilli, clever idea, but you haven't seen my sewing


----------



## HairyHatMan (7 July 2008)

I've not tried it but I have a similar problem with my mare. The corner of one side of her mouth always splits easily. I've tried lots of different bits and potions, and what works best for her is Gold Label's skin hardner gel, just a tiny bit wiped on it every day.

Seems to be doing the best job so far, along with a Myler bit which is quite thin, plus being curved takes the pressure off a bit.


----------



## wizoz (7 July 2008)

Thanks for that


----------



## madhector (8 July 2008)

I have the same problem with J's mouth, one side splits really easily. Tried rubber bits (made it worse) and putting loads of vasaline on it (helped short term but think it actually softened the skin after a while and made it worse) Now back in a metal bit and have been told to ignore it and ride him through it and hope it heals and hardens on its own. 

Sorry that doesnt help much does it? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





If you have any success can you let me know what you did?


----------



## Gamebird (8 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
wizoz, a friend has just suggested chamois leather to me, wrapped round bit and sewn (so they can't work it loose and swallow it, i guess!), has worked for her in the past on real pullers. plus will get nice and wet and soft and feel nice. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Our local saddler re-covers rubber bits when the rubber has got all chewed and falling off. He uses soft leather which horses really seem to like - even more so than the original rubber.


----------



## clairel (9 July 2008)

Don't know if this really helps but we use salt water on horses with soft mouths. If they rub or cut easily just wash with salt water once or twice a day. It not only keeps it clean and helps it heal but it also hardens the skin and seems to prevent it cutting again! (It may take a wee while tho!)


----------

